# GenieGO for Android now available! Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek

Android users, it's your turn! 

http://www.directv.com/technology/geniego?lpos=Header:3


----------



## mrdobolina

Works great on my GS3!!!! Very happy that I can now be a power user of my nomad/geniego. Prior to the Android app, I only used this on my wife's iPad, and even then it was to entertain our daughter on flights and road trips.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Great news. I've been waiting to get the Nomad (now GenieGo) until the Android software became available. I guess that, now, I'll wait until I order a Genie after, the HR-44's become widely available, and see if I can get that bundled in as well. Otherwise, since Solid Signal currenly has it for $30 less than DireTV does ($119 vs. $149), I'll get it there.


----------



## shocky

Unavailable for my Transformer TF700 or wife's Transformer TF100. Installed fine on my Motorola Razr Maxx. Had to sideload it on both tablets and now working fine.

Don't understand why it's flagged as incompatible..


----------



## Scott Kocourek

shocky said:


> Unavailable for my Transformer TF700 or wife's Transformer TF100. Installed fine on my Motorola Razr Maxx. Had to sideload it on both tablets and now working fine.
> 
> Don't understand why it's flagged as incompatible..


Hmmm, says the Transformer is supported. I will pin this thread and post it as Issues and Discussion.

I'll try my TF700 when I get home.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I don't see it in the Google Play Store yet.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

TheRatPatrol said:


> I don't in the Google Play Store yet.


https://play.google.com/store/search?q=geniego


----------



## Tarheel115

Thanks I've been watching for this..great news..
Can we use a SD card with tablets for extra storage??


----------



## ProfLonghair

Doesn't work on rooted devices. Fail.


----------



## Chuck W

ProfLonghair said:


> ProfLonghair, on 31 May 2013 - 7:41 PM, said:
> 
> Doesn't work on rooted devices. Fail.


Uncheck "Enable Superuser" in SuperSU and it should work. That usually works for any program that plays games with rooted users.


----------



## ProfLonghair

Chuck W said:


> Uncheck "Enable Superuser" in SuperSU and it should work. That usually works for any program that plays games with rooted users.


I use Superuser, not SuperSu, but I found a way around it.


----------



## jventre

shocky said:


> Unavailable for my Transformer TF700 or wife's Transformer TF100. Installed fine on my Motorola Razr Maxx. Had to sideload it on both tablets and now working fine.
> 
> Don't understand why it's flagged as incompatible..


How did you get it to install on the tf101. I can't find how to download it on that device since I keep being told it is incompatible.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

We've waited this long and its not even compatible with my device. :nono2:


----------



## BubblePuppy

Seems it is compatible with only a few devices, and brands. http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/01/directv-geniego-app-arrives-for-android-viewers/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ProfLonghair

jventre said:


> How did you get it to install on the tf101. I can't find how to download it on that device since I keep being told it is incompatible.


There are a number of ways, here is one:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1563894


----------



## BubblePuppy

Get the apk here: http://d-h.st/H1g

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## runandhide05

BubblePuppy said:


> Get the apk here: http://d-h.st/H1g
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using DBSTalkmobile app


It seems you found my hacked version to allow it to play on rooted devices. 
Heres my thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2305687


----------



## BubblePuppy

runandhide05 said:


> It seems you found my hacked version to allow it to play on rooted devices.
> Heres my thread
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2305687


Found this link doing a simple search via the XDA app: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2305895 which brought me to your thread. Glad you're here and there.


----------



## runandhide05

Found this link doing a simple search via the XDA app: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2305895 which brought me to your thread. Glad you're here and there.

Im everywhere..lol glad to help

Sent from my SCH-I605 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ProfLonghair

runandhide05 said:


> Im everywhere..lol glad to help
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using DBSTalk mobile app


Can you hack it to improve the video quality too?


----------



## runandhide05

ProfLonghair said:


> Can you hack it to improve the video quality too?


no its transcoded in a very low quality on the nomad geniego, that said, i cleaned up some stuff, see OP on my thread for more details.


----------



## Combat Medic

runandhide05 said:


> no its transcoded in a very low quality on the nomad geniego, that said, i cleaned up some stuff, see OP on my thread for more details.


Hey....while you are in the code...can you make it save to SD cards? :righton:


----------



## runandhide05

Combat Medic said:


> Hey....while you are in the code...can you make it save to SD cards? :righton:


well here is the thing on that one, 
it was build like that for a reason, and heres why, your internal memory aka "internal sdcard" which is not actually an sdcard its just flash memory is and will always be at /data/media/ 
so you create an app using the code for SQLiteDatabase and its just going to save that app data ( in this case the downloaded videos ) to the Android/data location on the "internal sdcard" /data/media.
now as one who has had many android devices in my hand, the external sd card is almost ALWAYS a different mount point from manufacturer to manufacturer so to write an app to save to exteranl sd card is a heck of a lot more difficult.
That said, there are plenty of methods and apps avaible to "move" apps and their app data to the external sd card
you can use apps like link2sd, App2sd and so on, a quick google search will find more. and as for methods you can also do something similar to this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2285221

the last method, and if you have formated your external card correctly would be my fav and easiest. symlink the /data/media/Android/data/com.directv.application.go.production folder to somewhere on your external sd card. and this method is great when you have LARGE games for something eating up your limited internal memory.

and all of this is said just from what i know/remember. some of the info may be off. just its been a while since ive actually written an app for android

hope that helps bud


----------



## Steve

runandhide05 said:


> well here is the thing on that one,
> it was build like that for a reason, and heres why, your internal memory aka "internal sdcard" which is not actually an sdcard its just flash memory is and will always be at /data/media/
> so you create an app using the code for SQLiteDatabase and its just going to save that app data ( in this case the downloaded videos ) to the Android/data location on the "internal sdcard" /data/media.
> now as one who has had many android devices in my hand, the external sd card is almost ALWAYS a different mount point from manufacturer to manufacturer so to write an app to save to exteranl sd card is a heck of a lot more difficult.
> That said, there are plenty of methods and apps avaible to "move" apps and their app data to the external sd card
> you can use apps like link2sd, App2sd and so on, a quick google search will find more. and as for methods you can also do something similar to this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2285221
> 
> the last method, and if you have formated your external card correctly would be my fav and easiest. symlink the /data/media/Android/data/com.directv.application.go.production folder to somewhere on your external sd card. and this method is great when you have LARGE games for something eating up your limited internal memory.
> 
> and all of this is said just from what i know/remember. some of the info may be off. just its been a while since ive actually written an app for android
> 
> hope that helps bud


I don't have an Android device, ATM, but i figured someone should like this post. Great info, IMHO! :up:


----------



## Combat Medic

runandhide05 said:


> and all of this is said just from what i know/remember. some of the info may be off. just its been a while since ive actually written an app for android
> 
> hope that helps bud


Thank you very much for the pointer. I can work with that.


----------



## rahlquist

TBH I understand the underlying legal reason they dont support rooted devices. I would hope that D* would get a little more realistic and realize there is a large number of users that do root for varying reasons 99% of which wouldnt do it to steal D* content. Myself for example my last phone was rooted and running custom roms from day one. My new Galaxy S4 the only reason I have rooted it so far is to take out the T-mobile startup and shutdown sounds as they were so loud they were making distorted cracking and poping sounds so I removed them. 

The popup that calls it security tampered.... maybe try altered it sounds less inflammatory. It may be splitting hairs but..


----------



## dennisj00

You can say D* should be a little more realistic but how do they decide who's rooting for one purpose or another. With their contracts, it's nothing to decide.

Maybe you leave your front door open. . . just ask the guys coming in what their intentions are?


----------



## peds48

TBH I understand the underlying legal reason they dont support rooted devices. I would hope that D* would get a little more realistic and realize there is a large number of users that do root for varying reasons 99% of which wouldnt do it to steal D* content. Myself for example my last phone was rooted and running custom roms from day one. My new Galaxy S4 the only reason I have rooted it so far is to take out the T-mobile startup and shutdown sounds as they were so loud they were making distorted cracking and poping sounds so I removed them. 

The popup that calls it security tampered.... maybe try altered it sounds less inflammatory. It may be splitting hairs but..


Since you altered the software that is supported by DirecTV, now you are on your own to try to find the solution that works. I have a JB iPhone, and I was not expected DirecTV to support this software, as such I took upon myself to find a solution, which I did


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## runandhide05

Well here is my take on this one... 
Question one why block rooted users?
Answer1 (imo)To protect content.
Q2 what content?
A2 the downloaded transcoded mp4 files.
Q3 isnt the raw mp4 encrypted anyways?
A3 yes.
Q4 do you even need root access to pull the download mp4?
A4 no, because its saved to the user accessable internal storage.(then why the heck block rooted users? )
Q5What content are they wanting to protect? 
A5 beats me???

Conclusion... blame hollywood. 
I know what sounds like a stupid answer but imo that is DIRECTLY why. People have a complete misconception that because something is rooted that means we can steal anything. Which is a very popular misconception amoung Hollywood. 
If you/they/incertperonstoblamehere were to think about it for just a moment. The SAME exact content, encryption, and DRM restrictions apply to the windows version of geniego and yet anyone can navigate to the c:/ and see and copy any and all content just as easily, which come back around full circle. .. root=bad news... which is a stereotype that will likely never change. And thata why people like myself "fix" the unneeded restrictions. Now if others would stop pirating apps and doing ill intended acts then maybe this would not be needed, or possibly one could blame google themselves for making such an open OS. I hate Apple for many reasons, yet without modification you can not simole download an app and install it manually. Where as a completely 100% stock android device can. So maybe we( I use we very loosely) are to blame for the minor inconvenience or its possible the "man" is to blame... one may never know.


/offtopicrant
Sent from my SCH-I605 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Tom Robertson

runandhide05, you could have skipped to "blame canadawood" in one step. 

While rooting doesn't give any different access to the mp4 files, it _might,_ in theory grant someone access to the data after decryption as it goes to the screen or player. Which is exactly how other security technologies have been broken.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Combat Medic

I just got an odd popup. I tried to download a movie to my Nexus 7 and was told that it exceeded the 3 hour limit that could be downloaded. I wonder why that limit exists.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Combat Medic said:


> I just got an odd popup. I tried to download a movie to my Nexus 7 and was told that it exceeded the 3 hour limit that could be downloaded. I wonder why that limit exists.


Good question. I have seen this popup as well when attempting to transcode - even a 3 hour and 4 minute program had that popup appear. So it seems quite specific to that timeframe.

The really disappointing thing is that many events, like golf tournaments, basketball games, football games, etc....all generally last 4 -4 1/2 hours. This makes the 3-hour limit a severe limitation to many users. Perhaps it will be resolved in the future.


----------



## Diana C

Just some observations, for any that are interested...

I have a HTC Droid DNA (runs Android 4.1.1) which is not on the "explicitly supported list" but certainly falls within the requirements on the app's Google Play page ("Compatible with most Android devices running OS v2.3.4 or later"). However, Google Play shows it as not compatible and will not install it. I side-loaded it and it refused to run, claiming that my DNA is rooted (it is not). So, I downloaded the hacked apk, and it works fine. In fact, playback is very nice on the 1280x1024 screen.


----------



## runandhide05

I just got an odd popup. I tried to download a movie to my Nexus 7 and was told that it exceeded the 3 hour limit that could be downloaded. I wonder why that limit exists.

The only thing I can think of is that some older linux kernels ( and lets face it almost everything runs on a linux kerel or unix kernel) combine with ext2/3 format has/had a 2Gb file size limitation. Since 30 min show was about 300~400Mb it stands to reason that its possible that a three hour movie may exceed that limitation. And there is no way of knowing what the kernel version or even the format of the geniego memory is. 
And lets say that tge geniego can handle it. your android device may not be able to handle a + 2Gb file. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ProfLonghair

dennisj00 said:


> You can say D* should be a little more realistic but how do they decide who's rooting for one purpose or another. With their contracts, it's nothing to decide.
> 
> Maybe you leave your front door open. . . just ask the guys coming in what their intentions are?


Why did HBO Go and netflix work on rooted devices? Amazon locks you into Kindle for non-copyright issues, like Apple with iTunes, but I suspect that Hulu and Redbox also work on rooted devices.

On the bright side, at least it's free (with the purchase of their hardware) unlike Slingbox which charges $20 for the tablet app, so they have that going for them.

At the end of the day, the fact remains that with all the other options for streaming out there, it's hard to understand why this one has the restrictions and quality issues that it does. If you think the quality is good, then try recording something in syndication, like old Big Bang shows or something, and see what it looks like via GenieGo and Netflix. If you think it's the same, well, I hope you get those cataracts taken care of.

It's pretty obvious that it's a wildly unpopular option, and not a good PR move for them. ATM the app is rated 2.1 stars out of five. For the short time it's been out, that's a lot of 1 star ratings )57) compared to even 2 or above (26 total), more than 2 to 1.


----------



## runandhide05

Why did HBO Go and netflix work on rooted devices? Amazon locks you into Kindle for non-copyright issues, like Apple with iTunes, but I suspect that Hulu and Redbox also work on rooted devices.

Netflix when first launches did the same thing. Blocked rooted users, but quickly changed that

On the bright side, at least it's free (with the purchase of their hardware) unlike Slingbox which charges $20 for the tablet app, so they have that going for them.

At the end of the day, the fact remains that with all the other options for streaming out there, it's hard to understand why this one has the restrictions and quality issues that it does. If you think the quality is good, then try recording something in syndication, like old Big Bang shows or something, and see what it looks like via GenieGo and Netflix. If you think it's the same, well, I hope you get those cataracts taken care of.



Well its transcodes to a 640x480 res so its to be expected thats its no HD...lol

It's pretty obvious that it's a wildly unpopular option, and not a good PR move for them. ATM the app is rated 2.1 stars out of five. For the short time it's been out, that's a lot of 1 star ratings )57) compared to even 2 or above (26 total), more than 2 to 1.


Whats sad is id say almost all of thise are due to the restrictions and not even the actual features or functionality

Sent from my SCH-I605 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ProfLonghair

runandhide05 said:


> Whats sad is id say almost all of thise are due to the restrictions and not even the actual features or functionality
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using DBSTalk mobile app


That's because they can't use it due to the device and roto restrictions. I doubt it would be much higher if they could actually use it, given the downrezing


----------



## nps_ca

Running this on a rooted device NO issues. Use SuperSU instead and whenever you need to run GenieGo disable superuser in the SuperSU UI - you do NOT need to reboot or anything like that.... Re-enable also doesn't need a reboot.

To be honest I've stopped keeping Superuser on always with SuperSU to just ensure no apps with root approved do things when I'm not using them


----------



## kpfleming

Just for grins, I tried talking to DTV tech support about the fact that the Play Store would not install the GenieGO app on my TF700T. At the time I called, I hadn't yet bought the box, because I was trying to be sure I'd be able to use it (I should have checked here first...). That conversation was laughable, and resulted in the support person telling me that it wouldn't install because I didn't have the box on my network!

Of course, I was able to install the app on my Galaxy S3 with no problem, so I bought the box. It arrived on Wednesday, works fine with the Galaxy (and the GenieGO OSX app), so I used AirDroid to copy the APK to the TF700T and of course it works fine there too.

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned that the app doesn't understand screen rotation; on a tablet with an attached keyboard, the app displays in portrait mode, which is silly; once you start a show playing then the playback is oriented properly, so it's not all that bad, but this is pretty basic stuff for Android apps to support.


----------



## VABlitz

So, how are the 5 devices connected to this? If I have three laptops registered to the Go, do I need to connect the Go directly to the laptop everytime I want to download a new program. Or can I be in a hotel and download the new show to my laptop, with the Go still at home? I really could use a device like this, and never knew it existed. Currently using a Vulkano to basicly do the same thing. Will this work with HR21, HR 22 connected via DECA's or do I need a 34 or 44?

Edit: Also, are the downloaded program in HD or are they converted into SD?


----------



## Steve

VABlitz said:


> So, how are the 5 devices connected to this? If I have three laptops registered to the Go, do I need to connect the Go directly to the laptop everytime I want to download a new program. Or can I be in a hotel and download the new show to my laptop, with the Go still at home? I really could use a device like this, and never knew it existed. Currently using a Vulkano to basicly do the same thing. Will this work with HR21, HR 22 connected via DECA's or do I need a 34 or 44?
> 
> Edit: Also, are the downloaded program in HD or are they converted into SD?


You can't copy a transcoded show to a client while away from home, at least with the current hardware and software.

The GenieGo device holds the transcoded shows in its memory, so you only have to convert a show once for multiple devices, but each playback device you want to copy it to must be on the home network.

Video quality is equal to a standard DVD, IMHO. About 720x480.


----------



## VABlitz

Steve said:


> You can't copy a transcoded show to a client while away from home, at least with the current hardware and software.
> 
> The GenieGo device holds the transcoded shows in its memory, so you only have to convert a show once for multiple devices, but each playback device you want to copy it to must be on the home network.
> 
> Video quality is equal to a standard DVD, IMHO. About 720x480.


But you can bring the Go with you and download shows to it while away from home, correct? I thought I read that somewhere. 
DVD quality is better than nothing, but I sure wish they would let us copy in full HD. Not to mention it would be nice if the Go had an HDMI port on it so you could hook it straight up to an HDTV.


----------



## peds48

But you can bring the Go with you and download shows to it while away from home, correct? I thought I read that somewhere. 
DVD quality is better than nothing, but I sure wish they would let us copy in full HD. Not to mention it would be nice if the Go had an HDMI port on it so you could hook it straight up to an HDTV.


No you can't. The GenieGo needs to be able to "see" your DVRs in order to be able to get the content from them.


----------



## Milkman

peds48 said:


> No you can't. The GenieGo needs to be able to "see" your DVRs in order to be able to get the content from them.


Yeah I don't know why they don't even allow it to work with a VPN connection. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## VABlitz

Milkman said:


> Yeah I don't know why they don't even allow it to work with a VPN connection. Kind of disappointing.


So, you've tried it with a VPN. Have you tried leaving the Go at home and VPN with a laptop to the Go? Well, it still is nice when I have a long trip lined up. For transferring while away from home I will still use my Vulkano setup.


----------



## peds48

it was rumored that the GenieGo was going to be able to stream DVR recordings outside the home. hopefully DirecTV works this out sooner then later.


----------



## ProfLonghair

VABlitz said:


> So, how are the 5 devices connected to this? If I have three laptops registered to the Go, do I need to connect the Go directly to the laptop everytime I want to download a new program. Or can I be in a hotel and download the new show to my laptop, with the Go still at home? I really could use a device like this, and never knew it existed. Currently using a Vulkano to basicly do the same thing. Will this work with HR21, HR 22 connected via DECA's or do I need a 34 or 44?
> 
> Edit: Also, are the downloaded program in HD or are they converted into SD?


They are converted to sd, and you can't stream outside of the home, you have to download it to your device first. It will work with an HR20 or later model receiver.


----------



## kpfleming

Well, after a week of using GenieGO on Android, I find it to be acceptable, but full of annoyances (no surprise, it's from DirecTV).


The app does not understand landscape mode; it always displays in portrait mode, both on an Asus TF700T and on a Samsung Galaxy S3. Thankfully, the video playback does understand landscape mode.
On a phone, which has a constant Internet connection, starting the app away from home takes *forever*, because it spends a bunch of time trying to contact the GenieGO box.
Marking series for auto-download doesn't seem to accomplish much, although it does appear to get the shows 'prepared' on the GenieGO; if the Android app is not running in the foreground on the device, the shows don't download, but when you click 'download' they download fairly quickly.
There's no way to see what content is currently living on the GenieGO itself (for download to 2nd/3rd devices), and it's not clear what causes them to get deleted.


----------



## dennisj00

kpfleming said:


> Well, after a week of using GenieGO on Android, I find it to be acceptable, but full of annoyances (no surprise, it's from DirecTV).
> 
> 
> The app does not understand landscape mode; it always displays in portrait mode, both on an Asus TF700T and on a Samsung Galaxy S3. Thankfully, the video playback does understand landscape mode.
> On a phone, which has a constant Internet connection, starting the app away from home takes *forever*, because it spends a bunch of time trying to contact the GenieGO box.
> Marking series for auto-download doesn't seem to accomplish much, although it does appear to get the shows 'prepared' on the GenieGO; if the Android app is not running in the foreground on the device, the shows don't download, but when you click 'download' they download fairly quickly.
> There's no way to see what content is currently living on the GenieGO itself (for download to 2nd/3rd devices), and it's not clear what causes them to get deleted.


I don't have an Android device, but on the IOS, PC and MAC clients, there's a 'Ready for Download' filter that shows what programs have been prepared.

Programs are deleted when deleted on the DVR or on a FIFO basis when space is needed. There is no direct GUI into GenieGo.


----------



## peds48

.
[*]Marking series for auto-download doesn't seem to accomplish much, although it does appear to get the shows 'prepared' on the GenieGO; if the Android app is not running in the foreground on the device, the shows don't download, but when you click 'download' they download fairly quickly.

Not sure how Androids, but on iOS devices background downloading is not permitted by Apple.


----------



## Steve

Not sure how Androids, but on iOS devices background downloading is not permitted by Apple.
The good news is iOS 7 will allow app developers to add background capability. It's due out this fall.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

The good news is iOS 7 will allow app developers to add background capability. It's due out this fall.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Multitasking will be a little be weird on iOS7. It has something to do with the system learning how and how often you use an app. I right now use Background Manager on my JB'en iPhone 5. It basically lets me keep alive any app I want regardless where I am on the OS. I set up the Nomad app to download a show I then can use Chrome or pretty much do anything and the show will download in the background, pretty neat!


----------



## kpfleming

Yeah, I suspect the Android app is a 'port' of the iOS app, and doesn't yet take advantage of any Android features. It also refers to the device it's installed on as an 'Android'


----------



## Steve

kpfleming said:


> Yeah, I suspect the Android app is a 'port' of the iOS app [...]


Could be, because the iOS app GUI is portrait-only as well, landscape for the player.


----------



## brako

Surprised I am not seeing discussion on this yet:

[From the GenieGo Manual]

Out-of-Home Access
You can stream your recorded shows to your mobile device outside your home by setting your
wireless router to port forwarding. This allows your GenieGO app to connect to your router from
outside your home Wi-Fi network. Most popular router models can be automatically setup for port
forwarding using your PC or Mac computer, but some models require you to turn it on manually.
• For automatic setup:
- Open the GenieGO App on your computer. Go to Settings section located in the top right
of your app, select "GenieGO Out-of-Home Access" and follow the on-screen instructions.
- Once complete, you'll see "Congratulations! Your router is set up for GenieGO Out-of-
Home Access."
- You'll need to confirm "Out-of-Home Access" on each device you want to stream shows on
outside the home.
• For manual set up:
- Proceed to directv.com/geniego/routersupport for instructions to manually setup your router

anyone have this working ?

Bill


----------



## Steve

brako said:


> Surprised I am not seeing discussion on this yet:
> 
> [...] anyone have this working ?


Unfortunately, the manual's ahead of the software. OOH streaming is not available for Macs or Android devices at this time. Only PCs and iOS devices. Hopefully soon!


----------



## brako

Steve said:


> Unfortunately, the manual's ahead of the software. OOH streaming is not available for Macs or Android devices at this time. Only PCs and iOS devices. Hopefully soon!


Thanks Steve. I am trying to connect OOH from a PC. Have the ports forwarded and I'm comfortable with router configs. My question is, how does the client on my OOH pc know how to get back to my home router? I seem to be missing how / where that happens.

Bill


----------



## Steve

brako said:


> Thanks Steve. I am trying to connect OOH from a PC. Have the ports forwarded and I'm comfortable with router configs. My question is, how does the client on my OOH pc know how to get back to my home router? I seem to be missing how / where that happens.
> 
> Bill


Gotcha. You had me there for a second, because the of fhread we're in. 

There's a GenieGo authentication server the clients check in with to get the home IP. The home GenieGo device updates it.


----------



## VABlitz

brako said:


> Surprised I am not seeing discussion on this yet:
> 
> [From the GenieGo Manual]
> 
> Out-of-Home Access
> You can stream your recorded shows to your mobile device outside your home by setting your
> wireless router to port forwarding. This allows your GenieGO app to connect to your router from
> outside your home Wi-Fi network. Most popular router models can be automatically setup for port
> forwarding using your PC or Mac computer, but some models require you to turn it on manually.
> • For automatic setup:
> - Open the GenieGO App on your computer. Go to Settings section located in the top right
> of your app, select "GenieGO Out-of-Home Access" and follow the on-screen instructions.
> - Once complete, you'll see "Congratulations! Your router is set up for GenieGO Out-of-
> Home Access."
> - You'll need to confirm "Out-of-Home Access" on each device you want to stream shows on
> outside the home.
> • For manual set up:
> - Proceed to directv.com/geniego/routersupport for instructions to manually setup your router
> 
> anyone have this working ?
> 
> Bill


I thought I read this was possible somewhere. Everyone else is saying you can not download shows away from home (perhaps they mean through an android device). The manual clearly states it is possible with a PC (which is what I would use). I guess you need the genie go with you to stream shows from your receivers. Port forwarding is not that hard to do. I was thinking I would have to setup a VPN to get this working, but it looks like it is a feature of the genie go.


----------



## Steve

VABlitz said:


> I thought I read this was possible somewhere. Everyone else is saying you can not download shows away from home [...]


While away from home, you can schedule a new transcode, so it's available for copying once you're back on your home network. You can currently only stream shows to Windows laptops and iOS devices while OOH, however; you can't remotely copy a transcoded file for local playback.


----------



## VABlitz

Steve said:


> While away from home, you can schedule a new transcode, so it's available for copying once you're back on your home network. You can currently only stream shows to Windows laptops and iOS devices while OOH, however; you can't remotely copy a transcoded file for local playback.


Ah, that's the confusion by my part. So, do you have to connect the client on your PC at home, or can I just hook up the external hard drive I would carry around with me to the Genie Go.


----------



## Steve

VABlitz said:


> Ah, that's the confusion by my part. So, do you have to connect the client on your PC at home, or can I just hook up the external hard drive I would carry around with me to the Genie Go.


AFAIK, you can only transfer files from GenieGo device storage via a LAN network connection to your client, whether it's PC, MAC, iOS or Android. You can hook an external USB drive up to the GenieGo device to expand its storage capacity, but only the device will recognize those files, not the clients.


----------



## peds48

VABlitz said:


> Ah, that's the confusion by my part. So, do you have to connect the client on your PC at home, or can I just hook up the external hard drive I would carry around with me to the Genie Go.


The GenieGo needs to be at home to "see" your HDDVR which is a requirement for the GenieGo to operate.


----------



## Diana C

To be clear:

To make DVR recordings available for download to your portable device (Windows PC, Mac, iOS device or Android device) the GenieGo must be attached to your home LAN, and the DVRs must be attached to the same LAN (either directly, or through a Cinema Connection Kit). If the GenieGo is removed from the LAN (and therfore can no longer see the DVRs) it will not display any of the prepared content.

Within the local LAN, you can flag shows to be "prepared" (transcoded), download shows already prepared, or stream programs that have or have not already been prepared. When streaming, the GeniGo stops all transcoding.

Out of home access allows you stream programs that have already been prepared, or stream directly through the GenieGo, with the transcoding occuring in realtime. You can not download prepared shows to your device, or request additional shows be transcoded, when OOH. Just like local streaming, OOH streaming will stop all transcoding activity on the GenieGo.

OOH access is currently available on Windows and iOS devices, Mac and Android support is still coming.


----------



## peds48

Diana C said:


> To be clear:
> 
> Out of home access allows you stream programs that have already been prepared, or stream directly through the GenieGo, with the transcoding occuring in realtime. You can not download prepared shows to your device, or request additional shows be transcoded, when OOH. Just like local streaming, OOH streaming will stop all transcoding activity on the GenieGo.
> 
> OOH access is currently available on Windows and iOS devices, Mac and Android support is still coming.


With OOH on supported devices, you can indeed "request" shows to transcode when you are away. so when you get home, they will be ready for download.


----------



## Diana C

peds48 said:


> With OOH on supported devices, you can indeed "request" shows to transcode when you are away. so when you get home, they will be ready for download.


Hmmm...last time I tried it, it showed as an option, but when I tried to do it, I got an error saying that it couldn't be done remotely. Perhaps it was a glitch. :shrug:


----------



## brako

I realize this is not the appropriate thread and I have since moved my discussion, but just to close things here - these are my results ...

I struggled for a couple of days trying to get GenieGo working with out of home (ooh) access. I had no problem with port forwarding, the clients on my local network worked fine and reported that my configuration was good for OOH, yet I could not access the device from my remote network using my Windows desktop PC at the remote location. The GenieGo client would prompt me to log in (email address and password) and then report that it could not find the GenieGo device. Next, I was give the option to search for the GenieGo device by serial number but still no success.

Next, I tried installing the GenieGo client on a Windows laptop while at the remote location and experienced the same results. Could not find the GenieGo device.

Finally, I took the laptop into my home network, it connected and worked fine. Returned to my remote network and it connected and worked fine.

In my trials,* it appears that the GenieGo client must first establish a connection to the GenieGo device over your home LAN before the client will successfully connect Out Of Home (ooh).*

(While I was working on these tests, the same information was confirmed in posts above.)

Is anyone aware of a "work around" that would allow you to remotely install and connect a desktop PC? It's a bit inconvenient to carry a desktop pc from a remote location to your home to do the initial installation and connection of the client to the GenieGo device so that you can carry it back and use the OOH features of the product.

Enjoying the product!

Bill


----------



## Steve

Diana C said:


> Hmmm...last time I tried it, it showed as an option, but when I tried to do it, I got an error saying that it couldn't be done remotely. Perhaps it was a glitch. :shrug:


Probably was a glitch. You're supposed to be able to request new transcodes while OOH, even though you can't download them.

I suppose this capability might come in handy for frequent travelers that are only making a "pit stop" at home before they're off to the next town. IMHO, it would be much nicer if you could not only schedule an OOH transcode, but an OOH "copy" as well, so you could potentially add new shows to your client overnight while asleep away from home.


----------



## peds48

Diana C said:


> Hmmm...last time I tried it, it showed as an option, but when I tried to do it, I got an error saying that it couldn't be done remotely. Perhaps it was a glitch. :shrug:


Yeap, it was I glitch. I have used this feature a couple of times with no issues.


----------



## Bobsacto

Remind me in the future to check here first with DirecTV questions. Spent a bunch of time trying to get OOS to work on my Android devices. Case management was nice and the third person I talked to on the third day finally found out that OOS doesn't work on Android. If I had only looked here I would have saved a bunch of time and many trips to a hotspot to try and troubleshoot an issue for which there wasn't an answer.


----------



## dod1450

Bobsacto said:


> Remind me in the future to check here first with DirecTV questions. Spent a bunch of time trying to get OOS to work on my Android devices. Case management was nice and the third person I talked to on the third day finally found out that OOS doesn't work on Android. If I had only looked here I would have saved a bunch of time and many trips to a hotspot to try and troubleshoot an issue for which there wasn't an answer.


 I did the samething and I also which I had check here. Does anyone know if this feature for OOS will be added for Android?


----------



## dlleno

If I may chime in with a different issue. Anyone find the android app crashes? Mine launches fine, sees all dvrs, but crashes as soon as I select something to watch. Galaxy s3.


----------



## PK6301

Same here..I dont know if it was my tablets update to 4.2 last month or the Sept 16th build, but they dont like each other.

Kind of like whats happening in Washington.. 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dlleno

Ugh. Well at least you didn't suggest I hard reset the phone to factory conditions! The comments in the store are pretty bad even it you throw out the comments by those savy enough to root their devices but not smart enough to know how to hide that fact from the app. Its just a horrible app I guess...without a serious development investment to make it robust and ready for prime time.


----------



## Skoach

No issues at all on my GS3


----------



## dlleno

What's your hardware version. I'm at 1535.10


----------



## dlleno

Well I bit the bullet and reset my phone. Geniego now works. Lesson learned we gotta take responsibility for our own equipment before we blame dtv! Geniego is a fairly complex solution with many variables that are our of dtv control. I've had a rough time getting mine going but all issues have been mine.


----------



## runandhide05

Out of home is now part of the android app, 
Updated this morning... 
Enjoy and good luck

Sent from my SCH-I605 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## kpfleming

Couldn't directly update my Asus Transformer Infinity, app is still not available in the Play Store. Just as before, I used AirDroid to pull the APK from my Samsung phone then copied it over to the tablet. Started the app, it took a few minutes to find and verify my GenieGo, but then came up just fine. Seems to have lost *some* of my 'auto-download series' choices, but I can reset those fairly easily.


----------



## peds48

runandhide05 said:


> Out of home is now part of the android app,
> Updated this morning...
> Enjoy and good luck
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using DBSTalk mobile app


being discussed here
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208843-genietogo-update-for-andriod/


----------



## mreaves53

I tried to install the Adnroid app on my Mini PC (Android) stick. I got the error message that this app will not work on a rooted Android. Does any one know of a work around or a fix for this?


----------



## runandhide05

I tried to install the Adnroid app on my Mini PC (Android) stick. I got the error message that this app will not work on a rooted Android. Does any one know of a work around or a fix for this?

Use superSU's hide root feature. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

